# 2 inch hooks!



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Just called in a bird for a buddy of mine. Biggest spurs I have ever seen! Ill post more on the hunt later!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TRKYKLR (May 11, 2012)

HaHa...I ain't buying that!  Looks like a bear claw or something held behind a turkey leg.
Oh...for future bogus spur pics, make sure to hold the "spur" on the correct side of the leg. Those big wrap around scales are on the front of a turkeys leg. Funny stuff, though!!


Mike


----------



## jediknight (Mar 11, 2006)

:lol: gota love it


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol. You jackwagon


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's funny. Mine had one 1.75. And thought that was big


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

nice try.... looks like an eagle claw


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like a nice bear claw!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice try HH. Those are indeed bear claws. :lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW AWESOME!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Looks cool...!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

not a bear...it's a VELOCIRAPTOR! Like, let's get outta here! RUN SCOOBY!


----------

